
Faraday Future’s embarrassing malfunction during its big event - prawn
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/4/14162994/faraday-future-malfunction-self-park-ces-2017
======
easong
Small hiccup in the grand scheme of things. I believe that they will get a
product car out this year!

